# Resturant Gas Valves



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

I got called to a asian resturant on a report their kitchen gas valves for their burners were not working properly. (unable to turn the valve to on position or off position easily)

What's the best valve grease?


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey slow, welcome to the zone. How about an intro?


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

hey buddy. I posted my intro. Got any words of wisdom on my problem with the resturant gas valve grease suggestion?


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

are you talking about the appliance valve, or the gas cock?


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm talking about the gas cock valves. The valves get stuck or hard to turn. I'm looking for a high temp grease compound.


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

What i'm looking for is molykote 1102 or a similiar gas cock grease. Anyone know of a vendor on the internet to buy this?


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Something weird here...


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

What size gas valve is it? I have never found the need to grease one before.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

If it's a true gas cock, maybe ya gotta loosen the packing nut. Most plumbers put them in the open position, then tighten the packing nut. The packing nut is opposite the handle, not under it.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 4, 2008)

once you cannot isolate with isolation valve.
replace. 
especially on gas


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

hello kyle i am kyle


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Huh?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

His special needs kid must be online.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

jjbex said:


> His special needs kid must be online.


:laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Glad somebody gets my snide sense of humor, my wife sure doesn't.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

um the dude that posted before i did is kyle, so i said hi kyle this is kyle because his name is kyle and so is mine....so in effect we have the same name


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Kyle181 said:


> um the dude that posted before i did is kyle, so i said hi kyle this is kyle because his name is kyle and so is mine....so in effect we have the same name


:blink::help:


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

*thread jack over*

the company I work for uses only threaded ball valves for gas valves, at least in cook-line manifolds. Maybe you could try that? the handles on the ball valves are a lot longer and easier to turn than gas valves or iron body gas stops. That is, if you are allowed to use them by code.


----------



## trout lake (May 9, 2009)

This is painfull to watch!!
tl:whistling2:


----------



## tooslow (Jul 17, 2009)

If this is a lubricated plug cock Nordstrum or Rockwell there should be a screw on top that you remove and slide a grease stick inside the the bonnet then screw it in forcing greas around the shutoff body. Check with the supply house for grease sticks.


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

thanks for the tips. you all are a tough crowd.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Want to know anything about pex, flatrate or sharkbites?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Must be a full moon...


----------

